

PPK - Javascript events on mobile web browsers [video] - nfriedly
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2009/04/27/video-ppk-jsevents/

======
nfriedly
Above link is part 1; it gets into mobile phones at about -26:00

Part 2 is here [http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/ppk-open-
web...](http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/04/ppk-open-web-goes-
mobile.html) and it starts off right away in mobile browsers

